# Freeze frame action shots and others



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm hoping everyone who sees this thread will leave a comment, even if just to say "dude, you suck" to at least acknowledge they saw my stuff. Got a new 50mm 1.8 lense today, but I'd also done some reading of photography the past few days so it all sort of came together where I've had a paradigm shift in how I take and compose my photos. Not to say that the tried and true side profile shots are something I'm not going to do anymore, I've just realized the potential for alot of new ideas is all.

Anyhow, the pictures. All taken using tank light only



















The next few are tiger barbs pulling sudden 180- degree turns and me trying to catch that perfect moment where the tank light reflects off the scales and makes it glow almost













































These are all a bit of a drastic shift from my usual "textbook" photographs where I put the eye in focus, wait for the fins to extend, blah blah and basically end up with alot of technically good shots that aren't very well differentiated from each other. I kind of tried to capture certain elements of the fish instead of the fish as a whole or it's colors for instance. Here the head isn't even in focus, because the focus of the photography was meant to be the way the fins are used to stabilize the fish as it comes to the surface










More pics in next post---


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

And these... these are just fun




































These two shots are things I normally would have avoided even taking because the fish is partially blocked, yet I tried to convey the sense of security in this corner that my terror seems to feel most comfortable around



















Please let me know your thoughts, I'm interested in wether the new style is an improvement in the eyes of anyone else or if I'm just off in my own world


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

me lieks.... finally a photo shoot with kno hybrids lol


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

dude, you suck.

jk...pretty f*cking good man...the focus you get with that camera is amazing, especially considering those fish arent standing perfectly still to be photographed...

nice work


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i know we've shown our differences in another thread...

but damn dude you got a knack for taking pictures.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very nice shots! I got myself an Olympus digital SLR and doing exactly what you're doing, taking alot of test shots.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very nice shots! I got myself an Olympus digital SLR and doing exactly what you're doing, taking alot of test shots.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

wut kinda camera is that man i needa better camera


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Lex said:


> dude, you suck.
> jk...pretty f*cking good man...the focus you get with that camera is amazing, especially considering those fish arent standing perfectly still to be photographed...
> 
> nice work
> [snapback]815409[/snapback]​


Yeah the focus isn't bad at all, could be better on the tiger barbs but those bastards move alot as it is, trying to focus on one right while it's flipping around to the other direction is damn near impossible











DuffmanRC said:


> i know we've shown our differences in another thread...
> 
> but damn dude you got a knack for taking pictures.
> [snapback]815413[/snapback]​


No big deal on the other thread dude, sh*t happens. And thank you



rchan11 said:


> Very nice shots! I got myself an Olympus digital SLR and doing exactly what you're doing, taking alot of test shots.
> [snapback]815415[/snapback]​


Enjoy dude, no experience with the olympus but I imagine you should be able to get some awesome shots with a bit of practice.



33truballa33 said:


> wut kinda camera is that man i needa better camera
> [snapback]815430[/snapback]​


Canon EOS 10D, it's like 1200 dollars for one so it might not be waht you're looking for in a better camera. Alot of the reason people's fish shots don't turn out is lighting though, I'd invest in a double strip light from home depot to put above the tank before going to another camera. Failing that, let me know how much you want to spend and I can point you in the right direction for a camera choice.

And thanks guys


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sweet pics


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics :nod:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Great Pleco Shots.
But My Fav. Was that Terror Shot, the first and the turd one od the second set.
Greatt Action shots.

Next ivestment Twitch, Jbj Formsa Lighting.
You wont Regret it man.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the gt's feeding shots are awesome..keeping up the good work..e.T


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

nice..........


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

dude u do suck


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

j/k







i like the splashy one









good idea to try to mix up the pics makes for good pic watchin


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

nice nice


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

last pic is by FAR the best. Clarity is unreal! Are you a pro-photographer? Have you taken classes or something?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Great Pleco Shots.
> But My Fav. Was that Terror Shot, the first and the turd one od the second set.
> Greatt Action shots.
> 
> ...


Nah I don't think I'll ever go the super expensive lighting route. I've seen the possibilities with off camera flash and slave setups and I'm convinced it's the way to go. Not even a 1000 dollar lighting setup can match the intensity of a flash bulb and the fish's behavior (especially my piranhas) is much more natural without super bright lights going so you can photograph them in a more regular state with flash as well. That and I've got three bloody tanks of fish and an expensive lighting system is just not cost-effective. Even still the shots only suffer from a lack of good focussing since I only use manual and the focus ring is different than I'm used to). The actual settings themselves (ISO 200, 1/125, F 1.8) are good enough that I should be able to pull off excellent pictures once I get the focus issue down. Truth of the matter is that your field of focus is tiny as hell at that aperture









Sorry if it rambled or the sentence structure is off, I'm really fried











KeemCambell said:


> j/k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the actual placement and timing and even ideas of these shots are alot better than any of my more recent stuff in my opinion. Hopefully I'll be able to improve the technical aspects and get some really good shots soon.











Filo said:


> last pic is by FAR the best. Clarity is unreal! Are you a pro-photographer? Have you taken classes or something?
> [snapback]815712[/snapback]​


Pro-photographer? hah, thanks dude









Actually I just got into serious photography recently, this was my abilities two months and 25 days ago (same camera)










so I've been working at it best I can. My fish aren't all I photograph but since it's been cold it's what I've been doing most of. It's a damn good way to improve your camera work anyhow. As for classes I've never taken any, pretty much everything I know was self taught along with some helpful pointers from a few guys on www.aquatic-photography.com . I look up to the kind of work those guys produce so that's kind of my goal, they're way the hell better than me at my current state anyhow









Thanks everyone


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet pics bro


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Nah I don't think I'll ever go the super expensive lighting route. I've seen the possibilities with off camera flash and slave setups and I'm convinced it's the way to go. Not even a 1000 dollar lighting setup can match the intensity of a flash bulb and the fish's behavior (especially my piranhas) is much more natural without super bright lights going so you can photograph them in a more regular state with flash as well. That and I've got three bloody tanks of fish and an expensive lighting system is just not cost-effective. Even still the shots only suffer from a lack of good focussing since I only use manual and the focus ring is different than I'm used to). The actual settings themselves (ISO 200, 1/125, F 1.8) are good enough that I should be able to pull off excellent pictures once I get the focus issue down.
> 
> Sorry if it rambled or the sentence structure is off, I'm really fried


Foregot, your ond of ''those'' DSLR Guys.








HIgh ISO's With SUPER Clear Pics...Kick Ass Lenses...








BUt serioualy, what you siad is true for Most NEW camera users, they ccan get a slave flash.
My Old ass camera doesnt have any.











> Truth of the matter is that your field of focus is tiny as hell at that aperture











Aint that the truth.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

now i know for a fact ill never win a competition


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

BADDASS!!!!
I like those freeze frames a lot!
What camera do u have?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Death in # said:


> now i know for a fact ill never win a competition
> [snapback]815919[/snapback]​


You're just cursed bro, lol



Serygo said:


> BADDASS!!!!
> I like those freeze frames a lot!
> What camera do u have?
> [snapback]816433[/snapback]​


Canon EOS 10D, I love the thing to death. I've got some great lenses on there as well which really make a huge difference.

Thanks dude


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Bloody good pics Twitch, you are def taking better pics day by day :nod: 
Just wish i could afford a digital SLR with remote flash. 
I'm seriously thinking of selling off a few things and upgrading my camera








keep up thr good work


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

very nice shots.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice pics mate.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Very nice shots, love the first one w/ the bubble going above the surface.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

very nice


----------

